# Cleaning Walleye



## Leo Porcello

Okay I have what may be stupid questions but I have to ask.

Is cleaning a walleye like cleaning a bass? Meaning can you fillet the meat off the bone and then using pliers rip the skin off?

Also what size walleyes are cosiderred eating size?

When is a walleye considerred too big to keep meaning throw it back for the good of the fishery?


----------



## Chuck Smith

Filleting a walleye is easy....but hard to explain. I just make a cut right behind the gills down to the back bone. Then I run the knife along the back bone down to the tail fin. Leaving this fillet attached. I then flip the fillet and take the skin off. Then you need to remove the rib bones and you are done.

I hope u understand.

My size that I like to keep are the eaters.... 16 inches to 18 inches. even some 14 inches hit the skillet. I throw back pretty much anything else. Once they get into the 20"+ range i like to throw them back.

Hope this helps.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

PorkChop said:


> Okay I have what may be stupid questions but I have to ask.
> 
> Is cleaning a walleye like cleaning a bass? Meaning can you fillet the meat off the bone and then using pliers rip the skin off?
> 
> Also what size walleyes are cosiderred eating size?
> 
> When is a walleye considerred too big to keep meaning throw it back for the good of the fishery?


Here's something that should help:

http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/fishcleaning.php

I'm planning on modifying it to add taking out the blood lines too. Basically go to the tail, and cut about an inch on both sides of the blood line. Then you can grab that piece and rip it out...leaving 2 perfect narrow fillets.

IMO, the best eaters are between 15-18".


----------



## Leo Porcello

Thank you guys!

Chuck that is how I clean my bass and blue gills as well. I have never had a problem with the ribs but if I get lucky enough to catch some I will keep my eyes open!

Thank you for link as well! I have some reading to do!!

:beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer: :beer:


----------



## Leo Porcello

Well that was a quick read and it even had pictures which is perfect for me. Looks just like what I do! Thanks again!!!

Now I just have to catch em!


----------



## Chuck Smith

Pork Chop.....that like is exactly how I clean mine! The pictures help.

Hey chris... can u get a detailed process (with pic's) on how to take the Y bones out of northerns.

chuck


----------



## njsimonson

"Keeper walleye" are 14-20 inches in length. Or those big ones that get injured and can't be C&R'd.

Do it like the pictorial shows, or you can fillet them like you would a big crappie, scraping around the bones of the ribcage. Either way the waste is about the same.

There' aren't much to the "cheeks" if the fish is under 18 inches. If you end up keeping bigger, the cheeks can be of good size. Also many miss the "shoulders" that are excluded by a straight cut behind the gills and pec-fins.


----------



## Gildog

don't forget to scrape off any "white skin" that remains when you remove the rib bones...this is a prime source of "fishy" taste. It is easy to scrape off with filet knife. Also check to see that all the "vent" has been removed...it is located right there where you are scraping off the white skin...just cut it out if it's there.

Walleye cheeks are delicious little morsels, well worth the 3 seconds it takes to peel them out.

I think the biggest thing for good tasting fish of any kind is to have a cooler so you can get the fish on ice right away...make the keep or release decision right away, then put any kept fish on ice within seconds and you will be on your way to excellent table fare.


----------



## KEN W

PC,Chris is right we have been doing the following for years.....since you have small kids.....you should do this.We do it all the time.Take it one step further.

When you have the fillet finished.If you feel along the fillet where the belly meat is attached to the top part.....you will feel small bones.I wouldn't let small kids eat them this way,.....turn it over.You can see the red lateral line.This is the most fishy tasteing part of the fillet.

Take you knife and make a small cut on either side of that red line near the tail.Put the knife down and pull the belly side off.Then take the red line and pull it off the top piece.You now have 2 boneless pieces with no fishy tasting lateral line.

Unless you hvae to have a fillet in one piece.....this will make great eating for your kids with no worry about ANY bones.


----------



## MrSafety

Has anyone ever used an electric knife for walleyes? I haven't, but my buddy does and he does a really nice job of cleaning and seems to save time also. He uses the electric knife and is able to slide right under the rib bones and has basically the same fillet I do using a fillet knife. P.S......Ken, good advice on the blood line for any fish.


----------



## deacon

Walleyes from 14 to 20 I like to eat, above 20 go back to give to someone else.

Taking out the lateral line is the ticket, after the fillet is remove and skinned I simply make a slit(cut) on the tail end on each side of the lateral line and rip each side, is simply awesome, no bones!

Always use an electric, so quick and once you get the hang of it you will waste little to no meat!


----------



## waterwolf

> Always use an electric, so quick and once you get the hang of it you will waste little to no meat!


I agree 100%, once you get the hang of it.

I bought a cordless just for shore lunch in Canada.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

Here's another vote for electric.

I've used nothing but electric knives the past 3 years...tough to beat.


----------



## MrSafety

Can anyone go as far as to recommend a brand of electric? Cabelas had a Rapala for 49.99.................and do you use them for panfish as well? IT's tough to teach an old dog new tricks.........


----------



## lvmylabs

I don't mean to go against the croud, but I have to say that you should become proficient with a fillet knife before jumping up to an electric. I have seen a lot of fillets mangled due to improper use of an electric. I still think a sharp fillet knife will clean fish better then any electric out there. Personaly I would rather spend over a $100 dollers on quality steel then $60 dollars on something that plugs into the wall.

As far as saving time, I really don't mind cleaning fish even if it takes a bit longer. It gives us time to talk about the day on the water and is part of the entire experience. To me fishing is all about the experience. If I just wanted fish to eat, I would go to the store.

I don't want to come across as talking down to anyone who uses and electric, that is not my style. I was just throwing my 2 cents into the fountain. I also take pride in sharpening my own knives. If you take proper care of a tool it will last forever.

Just remember, practice makes perfect so good luck and hope to see you at the cleaning table.

Jim


----------



## deacon

Jim good points, I have cleaned thousands of fish with a fillet knife does make one better with an electric. One of the keys to be very efficient with an electric is remove the fillet from the fish with the rib bones attached and then remove the rib bones with a fillet knife.


----------



## Ac_EsS

dont forget the cheek meat that is tasty too


----------



## Leo Porcello

I bought me a electric and man oh man is it nice. I could not believe the difference. I wonder how it will work breasting birds?


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com

PorkChop said:


> I bought me a electric and man oh man is it nice. I could not believe the difference. I wonder how it will work breasting birds?


I've cleaned hundreds of birds with my electric. Works great for the breasts.


----------



## Leo Porcello

Cool. Now hopefully I can manage to kill some birds this season!


----------



## ForeverAngler

Video on how to fillet northerns. Best way I've ever seen it done.


----------

